# Does your male mark inside the house???



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Does your male mark inside the house?

Please take part since it would be really interesting to see the results.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I voted! I was quite impressed; it's not a typical result but it really seemed that immediately after bringing Gatsby home after being fixed, he no longer had the desire to mark. It was like someone flipped a switch.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish I could vote for both of my boys....

I voted for Dexter (not neutered and living in a pack)

And would have voted for Finn (neutered and living in a pack)


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godric isn't of age to get neutered yet, and he's still got some puppy in him. He hasn't full on started marking so I voted no but i'm sure it'll start soon enough


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco does not mark inside and pees like a female. He will overmark on trees and such when out walking which leds me to believe if I had another dog, he might mark inside to show his dominance.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like I can only vote for one dog. All the males did when Twiggy was in heat except Pepper and Billy. Smoke does, he is un neutered yet and on Phenobarb which causes excessive urination. Tico is 10 to 12 years old, un neutered yet and partially sighted, if he can't find the door outside or comes across Smoke's pee, he will pee inside, but it very rare. Reggie is neutered and every once and a while will pee over Smoke's. He didn't get neutered until I found him at about 4 to 5 years old. Billy, Gonzo, Bouncer and Pepper don't pee inside. Thank goodness for tile floors.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

My intact male doesn't mark inside he did go to lift his leg inside when ruby first came in to season but I corrected him at the time and haven't had a problem since


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't vote since I have 3 & all are different. All my boys are now neutered. Milo never has marked inside the house. Maxie never did untill Marley started. Now he'll mark upstairs if he's allowed. Marley will now rarely scent mark inside downstairs but will upstairs. I do want to work with them on it as I'm sure it could be deterred but I was originally waiting for Marleys hormones to settle & our currenet situation has been working fine so I just haven't gotten around to it yet. (What a poor excuse, right?!!) I think it will just take some time with me being in my daughters room (where they mostly mark) in order for them to realize its a no-no. I would love for everyone to be ok out of the crate at night though so I'll have to bite the bullet & work with them before to long...

Outside they overmark each other like mad. Females included! LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Winston will do that, he will wait until lucy pees or poos then pee over the top of it. cracks me up! Soooo glad he is a good boy in the house. But he is the ONLY boy in the house. And all females are fixed.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Heya, I actually tried to change the poll to multiple votings but I can't. If anyone knows how to do it or if any of the administrators can, pls feel free to tell me!

How old are your males who pee like females?? Rocky did it until he was 1.5 years old but just as he turned 2 he started lifting his leg while peeing.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Darcy has been recently but only because Pixie is in season. He had better stop it once shes finished or he'll be off to the vets!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

This is interesting. Glad you made this poll rocky.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Heya, I actually tried to change the poll to multiple votings but I can't. If anyone knows how to do it or if any of the administrators can, pls feel free to tell me!
> 
> How old are your males who pee like females?? Rocky did it until he was 1.5 years old but just as he turned 2 he started lifting his leg while peeing.


Brody was 2 in September so he's 26 months. He's never lifted his leg EVER. He squats and has since a baby puppy. Even when around other dogs or in unfamiliar territory or on a walk. He just squats and goes until he's done and then we're done until next time several hours later. Its so nice. Just like having a girl. That business of stopping every few feet to spray a few drops of urine on something while on a walk is a nuisance! I wouldn't put up with it.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I actually like the fact that Rocky stops often to mark outside. He is more interested in the actual marking and sniffing than the walk. So if I don't have too much time to walk him once, then he is perfectly happy to have a slow, short walk where he can just mark and sniff a lot. 

What about those Chihuahua owners of you who have females who mark like a male?? I heard that some females actually mark a lot more than males and sometimes even perform a headstand (literally standing on their front feet only) to reach a higher area to mark??!! Do these females sometimes also mark inside the house just like some males do??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Rocky said:


> I actually like the fact that Rocky stops often to mark outside. He is more interested in the actual marking and sniffing than the walk. So if I don't have too much time to walk him once, then he is perfectly happy to have a slow, short walk where he can just mark and sniff a lot.
> 
> What about those Chihuahua owners of you who have females who mark like a male?? I heard that some females actually mark a lot more than males and sometimes even perform a headstand (literally standing on their front feet only) to reach a higher area to mark??!! Do these females sometimes also mark inside the house just like some males do??


How do you *KNOW* he doesn't mark in the house? If its just a drop or two you're likely to never find it or find out...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> How do you *KNOW* he doesn't mark in the house? If its just a drop or two you're likely to never find it or find out...


First, when he's marking, its almost never only drops, unless we had a long walk already where he could mark. Second, we are not living in a big house, but rather a smaller flat, and he is hardly alone here so that we can constantly watch him. So we would immediately spot him, if he would try it (which he did once when he was in his teenage age, but we caught him, so said no, and he never tried it again since then). Third, even if it's only a drop, you can still see and defo smell it. It has such a strong smell that you won't be able to not notice it. 

But that's just for me and Rocky, dunno about others here.

@flippedstars: but what about your males. If they mark inside, how do u know they do, and if they don't, how do u know they don't?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Rocky said:


> First, when he's marking, its almost never only drops, unless we had a long walk already where he could mark. Second, we are not living in a big house, but rather a smaller flat, and he is hardly alone here so that we can constantly watch him. So we would immediately spot him, if he would try it (which he did once when he was in his teenage age, but we caught him, so said no, and he never tried it again since then). Third, even if it's only a drop, you can still see and defo smell it. It has such a strong smell that you won't be able to not notice it.
> 
> But that's just for me and Rocky, dunno about others here.
> 
> @flippedstars: but what about your males. If they mark inside, how do u know they do, and if they don't, how do u know they don't?


I only have the one intact male who used to mark inside. I was able to correct the behavior...when he knows I'm looking. But on occasion I find evidence that he has done it at some point when I wasn't looking. Not often, but I do think from time to time he still sneaks in a mark. My other male pees like a girl and is neutered.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody was 2 in September so he's 26 months. He's never lifted his leg EVER. He squats and has since a baby puppy. Even when around other dogs or in unfamiliar territory or on a walk. He just squats and goes until he's done and then we're done until next time several hours later. Its so nice. Just like having a girl. That business of stopping every few feet to spray a few drops of urine on something while on a walk is a nuisance! I wouldn't put up with it.


I want a brody!!!  He's perfect!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I voted based on previous experience. We had four males, all neutered: Bizkit, a Yorkie, a Miniature Poodle, and an alleged Peke-a-Poo. They all marked--esp. over top of each other.

Now it's just Bizkit and the two girls. I don't think Bizkit does it anymore but that is in large part due to the fact that he cannot stand on one leg because of his knees. He kind of squats to pee now. But when he is out front, he makes a bee-line to our and the neighbor's mailboxes and pees right by them. When he could lift a leg, he peed on the mailboxes everytime he was out (as did the other three males we used to have).


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Pip has never marked. (Phew!) He was neutered at 2 and half years old, right before I got him.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy marks when she is going into heat, does the almost headstand to do it on the dog beds and on the plants and grass out side. It was the first time I had seen that, never had an un fixed female older than 6 months before.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I voted no, but Dillon is only 4 months and not ready to get neutered yet.
So far he just stands to pee. lol
Hopefully he never marks if i catch it quick enough and have him neutered.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

ChiChi hasn't marked inside since I stopped using indoor pee pads. Now that they are pottying exclusively outdoors, it has completely stopped.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Smoke had stopped peeing inside until he started having seizures. I don't know if it is because of the seizures or the medication, but he has gotten a little loopy. He knows not to pee inside, and if I catch him, he will run outside to finish peeing. It's a bit frustrating, but I do know he pees all the time now because of the meds. I am working on getting him to consistantly pee outside again.


----------

